# 'execution time' erhöhen



## 7ron!x (14. August 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe bei mir PHP Triad installiert und es läuft auch alles soweit.
Allerdings kann ein Script von meinem Freund nicht komplett ausgeführt werden, da der Compi zu lange drann rechnet. Nämlich länger als 30sec die als Maximum standartmäßig eingestellt sind. 

Wo kann ich die Variable für die 'execution time max' einstellen?

Danke und Gruss
Moritz


----------



## Patrick Kamin (14. August 2003)

*-*

http://de.php.net/manual/en/function.set-time-limit.php


----------



## 7ron!x (14. August 2003)

ähm ja danke 

hatte es heute morgen wohl in der php.ini überlesen


----------



## methodus (15. August 2003)

ich würde es nicht zu hoch ansiedeln, da diese stopzeit auch nen gewissen schutz vor überläufen bieten soll. vllt. ist in eurem script irgendwo ne endlosschleife enthalten, weßhalb das script nicht ausgeführt wird, nen script was länger als 30 sec. brauch ist norm. sehr ungewöhnlich.


----------



## 7ron!x (15. August 2003)

... der Freund hatte probiert einen md5 dechiffrierer zu proggen.
Natürlich Bruteforce. Aber das dauert mitunter Jahre, ich konnte es ihm dann doch noch beweisen ;-)

Immerhin: Vierstellige Passwörter in Kleinbuchstaben und ohne Zahlen, hat er noch rausbekommen 


Danke 

Tronix


----------

